# 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

I was asked to provide some information to a fellow memeber on the location and function of the Solenoids in the 09A trans. So here are scans of the information I have. I know they are big but that way you can save them to your computer and print them out for future use if need be.
































































Here are the torque specs for the valve body 8 Nm
Trans Pan to trans 8 Nm
Multifunction Switch to trans 5 Nm
I will follow up with electrical specs on the solenoids when I get more time.
Here is the electrical info to test your tranny
























































_Modified by coolvdub at 5:21 PM 9-30-2007_


_Modified by coolvdub at 3:41 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Cool post, thanks!


----------



## miami14680 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Coolvdub: Hey men thanks for the pict's, Now let me explaing my dilema,I have EPY trip tranny and is stuck in 1er gear auto mode, I took the oil out it came out like 2 1/2 qt the oil + - clean. MY question to u is should I put the same amount of fluid?, I think I have a bad selenoid but I have no way to get acces to diagnostic VAMCOM do u happen to have the eletcrical diagram and the right omh to check them? I'm an aircraft mechanic electrical is something I can figure it out but without electrical diagram no way I can check them. also I'm having problem finding this thread here is my email to u or anyone who wants to help me out. Any help would be very appreciated.
Best Regards to all.
Pete
[email protected]
Miami,FL


----------



## miami14680 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks don specially for taking the time on helping me and manny others menbers.
Best regards
Pete


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (miami14680)*

Your welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

kudos!!!


----------



## bamboo2 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Thank you all for the wonderful information about this issue.
I have 2002 jetta 1.8T with 5 speed tiptronic. I am getting error code P1778 which means Shift Solenoid 7 - Open Circuit or Short to Ground
or B+ (N94), my question is where is N94?
Thank you in advance for any information about this.


----------



## asparagii (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (bamboo2)*

thanks for info Don


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (bamboo2)*

Double check your information, there is no N94 Solenoid that I am aware of.


----------



## pintail38 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

don will i get a good readying on the solenoids if i have the battery out of the car and use the ground batrery cable for the ground on my meter and just back prode the solenoid with it still pluged in are do i need to go form the tcm plug to the solenoid,THANKS


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (pintail38)*

Reggie, that should work okay. The easiest thing would be to just unplug the TCM and probe at the connector. If you get a bad reading then I would unplug the harness at the tranny, where it goes in on the side and probe there, just to make sure you don't have a harness issue. If you still have a bad reading then I would pull the pan and check the suspect Solenoid directly. If you find no problems Solenoids or harness issues, you might want to check with the dealer and see if there are any TSB's for the TCM on your car. If I recall correctly the earliest Tiptronic cars had a TSB for the TCM and they were updated free of charge.


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Don,
First, thank you for all your posts on the subject of solenoid issues for the 09A. I got a call from my wife on her way to work that the check engine light came on and the car was shifting hard (2002 Jetta 1.8T). I checked the engine code with a standard scanner and found a P0748 code which translates to a Pressure Control Solenoid. Short story is with your info here I might avoid an auto repair bill and I thank you for it.
Quick question, is doing the resistance check all that's required to isolate which out of the 9 solenoids might be faulty? If so, is the resistance measured accross the ground pin in the connector and the solenoid pin of interest? Seems like it would be so but I figured I'd double check. EDIT: oh I see, the bridge column tells you which pins to bridge across to measure the resistance. 
Intuitively I'd think the pressure control solenoid could be any of the pressure modulation solenoids above, but that's just a hunch.
Also, other than getting access to the solenoids themselves. Is replacing them just a simple matter of pulling them out and popping them back in? From your pics on another thread it looks like they have rubber orings on them which makes me think they pop in (similar to old school injectors).
heh, I have the Bentley for my mk2 GTI but not for my wifes 02 Jetta. Its thread like this that really save us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TheRealEddie at 10:04 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (TheRealEddie)*

ok some progress. I measured the resistance at the TCM connector for each test step identified above and found:
1) N88 - measured 17.2 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
2) N89 - measured 17.2 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
3) N90 - measured 17.4 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
4) N91 - measured 13.4 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
5) N92 - measured 17.3 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
6) N93 - measured 35.2 ohms - spec 1 to 5 ohms (*not ok*)
7) N281 - measured 17.2 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
8) N282 - measured 17.4 ohms - spec 9 to 24 ohms (ok)
9) N283 - measured 3.4 ohms - spec 1 to 5 ohms (ok)
So it looks like N93 is the likely culprit. Its indeed one of the modulation solenoids so its consistent with the P0748 OBDII code.
I'm contemplating whether I should try to measure these resistances closer to the tranny in order to eliminate the possibility that the harness has issues. Seems unlikely but probably worth the effort.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (TheRealEddie)*

You could pull the connector off where it enters the side of the tranny and check there to eliminate the wiring harness.


----------



## bordo (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

hey guys! My CEL is on, 2002 1.8t tip, code is p0746 which stands for pressure control solenoid, a performance or stuck off. 
Which one of the solenoids above is related to this code? And can this be tested without droping the tranny?
thanks!


----------



## JoshRambo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (bordo)*

I may be missing something somewhere, but how do i check the resistance of each solenoid. I am thinking i have a faulty n92 and just want to check them all.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (JoshRambo)*

You need to remove the connectoe from the TCM which is located in the cowl in between the resh air cabin filter amd the engine ECM.


----------



## JoshRambo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

do i check across the connections then?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (JoshRambo)*

yes, just get the pin designationsfrom the top of this thread.


----------



## Rotorhedd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Don - great info, thanks a lot! I have a 2003 passat wagon 1.8T 5spd/tip that's stuck in 4th (and reverse works) so N282 would seem to be the culprit. But first, is this 09A trans the one I have? I can't seem to find it anywhere, and part of the only sticker I can see on the trans is rubbed off. So if I have a different trans, where could I find the same info for mine? And can you recommend a good place to get the right solenoid? Many many thanks!
Randy


----------



## Rotorhedd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Ok, finally got the dealer to tell me it's an 01V transmission in the 03 passat GL wagon. Any chance you have the same solenoid diagrams for that model? (fingers crossed). That's exactly what I need. Thank you!!
Randy


----------



## JoshRambo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (Rotorhedd)*

Ok i got the harness of and am trying to check the numbers, but i am getting to readings. What am i doing wrong. Maybe testing the wrong part? here is the pic of the harness








what am i measuring from?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (JoshRambo)*

Are you sure you removed the TCM harness? Double check and if you have the right harness, then remove it at the tranny and double check each wire for continuity.
Don


----------



## cycleeric (Feb 4, 2008)

Over the past 8 months our 02 Jetta 1.8t with 5spd auto tip has had the N283 replaced twice and now the local dealer replaced N281 today and we still are having the same problem. Any idea on what may cause an extremely harsh up 1,3,4 upshift and the 2nd shift from 2nd to 3rd gear almost feels like the tranny is trying to downshift back into 1st then into 3rd which throws us forward then backwards in the seat and the downshifts are just as harsh as the upshifts. The local VW dealer now says we need a new tranny but I find it hard to believe that VW would make a throw away tranny that cost $5000 to replace and not require their dealers to have a technician that can properly diagnose and repair the problems with their trannys


----------



## DubbOnDubb (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: (cycleeric)*

Hey quick question I have a 04 GTI with a TIP... VAGCOM says that solenoid #4 is operating intermediate? Does anyone know which one of these above is that solenoid? And does anyone know what a transmission shop would charge to replace it I dont wont to get reemed? It hard shifts up in auto and in manual it is real bad on the downshift. I know I need a fluid change (over100,000) I am just scared to take it to someone to do it.


----------



## cycleeric (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubbOnDubb)*

Local VW dealership here charges $700 for a solenoid replacement


----------



## AustinGT (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (cycleeric)*

Maybe I am just really oblivious but how do I check the resistance of the solenoids. Do I need to check it at the solenoid or at a connection somewhere?


----------



## k4talin (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (wolfsbur)*

My car is VW Bora 1.9 TDI 130 Tiptronic 09A gearbox.
I have some issues when the ATF fluid reaches the normal operating temperature:
1.-I can fell shifting from 3rd to 4th gear.
2.-Stationary decoupling seems that is not working corectly:
when the car stops with foot firmly pressed on the brake pedal,
the gearbox gives some shoks like trying to pull the car at full couple.
Is doing that 2-3 times and after that stops.
Hitting the acceleration pedal again car starts and driving normaly except 
changing from 3rd to 4th wich is not smooth. All of this is not happening
when the ATF fluid is cold. Until ATF reaches 50 celsius degress gearbox drives superb
and stationary decoupling works fine.
I've checked electrical resistance of sollenoids.. al values are in range.
Changed the ATF fluid and level it up corectly at 35-40 celsius degrees.
No faults on VAG com Automatic transmision module.
I went to VW crap specialist for gearbox diagnosis and they discovered no faults as well.
They recommended fluid level ckeck (wich i've done before going for their crap diagnosis)
or completely replace the gearbox







)
It seems that they are not able to check a gearbox properly.
Anyone have any ideea about those sympthoms?
Thank you.


----------



## Hard Drive (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (k4talin)*

I have a 2002 Ford Galaxy 1,9 AUY, with Tiptronic gearbox. The problem with transmission is almost the same. as previously K4talin described.
There is a delay between 1st and 2nd gear and then again between 3rd and 4th gear. Every time a sudden boost occurs after the delay between gearshifting.
Gearbox does that, until it warms up after all - but this does not happen in the relatively short distances I drive to work and back every day.
So there were the solenoid valves N92 and N88 replaced with new ones. Still it did not help. Diagnostics did not show any malfunctions, either.
Which solenoid should I replace next?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

delay? or increase in rpm?


----------



## Hard Drive (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Thank You for the brief reply,
Yes, there is increase in rpm, too, because I step on accelerator pedal; then at last - after delay - next gear applies with "thump".


----------



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

is there any way to get a pic diagram such as the one on the top for 01m, would be enormously apprecited.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (badassteddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badassteddy* »_is there any way to get a pic diagram such as the one on the top for 01m, would be enormously apprecited.

This is off topic for this thread and would probably be better in its own thread, in order to keep this thread on subject. . Delete your quesioin here, and I'll make a new thread and I'll post the pic for you there. (I'll also delete this post later).
Heres the thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4711303



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 4:04 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## AH2BNAVW (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (coolvdub)*

Thank you for the very informative post on this topic. I have an 02 Jetta 1.8T, 93K with an EYP trans. The vehicle was developed an issue where it will not go into 4th, 5th and sometimes 3rd, it will just rev high in the previous gear if it is not going to upshift. Codes stored in tcm are (01166-016 engine torque signal, outside tolerance - sporadic, and 00652-027,gear monitoring-implausible signal sporadic). The vehicle shifts fine in 1st and 2nd. It would be a last resort to replace the transmission and I was wondering what your thoughts are on replacing the n88,n89 and n92 valves. It would certainly be more cost effective than the alternative. Many thanks for your time, help and advice.


----------



## bi4ok (Feb 11, 2010)

HI, everyone. I have problem. The scan Tool shows the p0768 which is solenoid D but buy checking ohms only one solenoid is ban with 1 ohms solenoid G. What should I do? Thanks


----------



## 1.8quest (Oct 10, 2005)

no codes but slips from 3rd to 4th gear with a bang only at full throttle otherwise shifts smooth at part throttle, what solenoid is responsible for that?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (abielecki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abielecki* »_Hi - Do you have the same for the 01M?

SOMEONE ASKED THE EXACT SAME, OFF TOPIC QUESTION EARLIER IN THIS THREAD. 
Please refer to my answer to their question as an answer to yours.


----------



## abielecki (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function (CoolAirVw)*

Thanks!!
I think I am going to bite the bullet and get a VAG-COM tomorrow!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (bi4ok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bi4ok* »_HI, everyone. I have problem. The scan Tool shows the p0768 which is solenoid D but buy checking ohms only one solenoid is ban with 1 ohms solenoid G. What should I do? Thanks

Ohms checks are not conclusive unless they check bad. Solenoids can fail under use, going open or shorting. Usually this happens worse hot. So your driving along, solenoid is energized. Trans is hot. Solenoid fails and goes open. If you happened to ohm check the solenoid right when this happens you would probably catch it. Trans computer notices, and triggers the code, and therefore goes to failsafe, which means it no longer energizes the solenoid. Then you drive the car home, in the meantime the solenoid cools down, and will ohm check good. 
Note: unfortunatly an intermittant open or short in the wiring could also cause the code. Best check for this is good visual inspection.


----------



## Marcelobello (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello to all. Excellent the post. I write from Argentina to see if yoy can help me. I have a Jetta 2004 Tiptronic. When the car is cold, it does not pass the marchs. It stays always in 1st. Warm when it works normally. I believe that it is the valve N92, but I was checking the conector TCM and the values give me well (1+50= 12 ohms). Is it possible. THANKS !


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Marcelobello)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marcelobello* »_Hello to all. Excellent the post. I write from Argentina to see if yoy can help me. I have a Jetta 2004 Tiptronic. When the car is cold, it does not pass the marchs. It stays always in 1st. Warm when it works normally. I believe that it is the valve N92, but I was checking the conector TCM and the values give me well (1+50= 12 ohms). Is it possible. THANKS !

1 + 50 = 12??? what??


----------



## cookiecosta (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Our website under VW 09A it shows you the location & ohms value of each solenoid. As Richard mentioned, catching the solenoid under the "failed condition" is difficult. You probably mean pins #50 and pin #1 when you are checking the solenoid resistance at the controller; am I right? I have not looked at a wire schematic for your vehicle.
Carlos
http://www.valvebodybuilders.com
Canada


----------



## Marcelobello (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: (cookiecosta)*

Hello Richard. Hello Carlos. Thank you for answering so rapidly. Really, I measured the pin #1 and the pin #50 (of the conector TCM). Initially of the same post, it appears as the valve N92. It must have a range of between 9 ohms and 24 ohms and I measured 12 ohms. It made me doubt it if to change this valve. As Carlos says, it is not easy to know which is the valve that works badly. I am going to see that I do. Thank you


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

How difficult is it to swap out the whole valve body? Does the valve body usually include all nine solenoids? I'm getting the p0748, bad shifts the whole nine yards, this is my only car and don't have the time to be fiddling around with it. So your advice would help a ton!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

car009 said:


> How difficult is it to swap out the whole valve body? Does the valve body usually include all nine solenoids? I'm getting the p0748, bad shifts the whole nine yards, this is my only car and don't have the time to be fiddling around with it. So your advice would help a ton!


Its not real difficult but its expensive! I dont know if dealer would provide all solenoids with valve body. 

Automaticjoy has been coaching me on politeness and forum etiquette from post 10 in the following thread. So with regards to your code I'll say this.... *Do you know what the code said exactly?" *

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4951094-Help!-Car-wont-start!!!


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes. It throws p0748, pressure control solenoid electrical. That is all it says. The car seems to drive like it always has. I am just trying to figure out the best way to keep the car running, just wasn't sure if it would be easier and safer to replace the whole valve body vs all the solenoids separately.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

car009 said:


> Yes. It throws p0748, pressure control solenoid electrical. That is all it says. The car seems to drive like it always has. I am just trying to figure out the best way to keep the car running, just wasn't sure if it would be easier and safer to replace the whole valve body vs all the solenoids separately.


If you could scan it with VAGCOM/VCDS it would tell you which solenoid is bad and you would only have to replace 1. Thats assuming it is the solenoid and not a wiring problem.


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok, well I may have to find someone with access to VAG-Com. Hope its a simple fix. Thanks!


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

subscribed... 

I'm having a helluva time sorting a 2005 Jetta TDI tiptronic. It seemingly stuck in 1st or 2nd gear and indicates it's in 3rd the only fault is 

Gear Monitoring implausable signal.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

clear the code and then drive the car. Pay attention to what happens, how the trans behaves, when the code triggers. Then write wont the code number. I assume you had 00652?


----------



## volksmech1 (Jan 4, 2006)

awsome write up


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

very helpful, dont know how to subscribe without posting


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Fixed the p0748 but now getting p1778 after changing the solenoids*

So this last weekend I changed all nine solenoids in my 09a. Figured while I had it apart I would change them all to prevent further disassembling of the transmission. Now I am getting code p1778, I did read on another site it could be from a short or bad ground connection. Does anyone know for sure what the p1778 could be caused by in the 09A?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

car009 said:


> So this last weekend I changed all nine solenoids in my 09a. Figured while I had it apart I would change them all to prevent further disassembling of the transmission. Now I am getting code p1778, I did read on another site it could be from a short or bad ground connection. Does anyone know for sure what the p1778 could be caused by in the 09A?


Code definition please?


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

CoolAirVw said:


> Code definition please?


Sorry, forgot to include that. P1778 manufacturer specific powertrain malfunction. I don't know the vw definition as I only have access to a generic OBDII scanner. A did verify with a mechanic that it is a transmission problem. Wondering if the tcm could be bad because it is having lot of issues. Sometimes I can't select tiptronic, sometimes I can. No stationary decoupling, doesn't seem to retard engine timing before shifts.


----------



## bryangaskill1977 (Mar 12, 2011)

*i am having same issue*

Does anybody know what causes this I would be very greatful I am about to pull my hair out, and I am already bald. Lol if it is easier just call me please I need help guys. (260)413-3768. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## bryangaskill1977 (Mar 12, 2011)

bryangaskill1977 said:


> Does anybody know what causes this I would be very greatful I am about to pull my hair out, and I am already bald. Lol if it is easier just call me please I need help guys. (260)413-3768. Thanks ahead of time


When it is cold the first drive of the day I let it warm up 5-10 mins and it jerks bad from. 1-2 then again. 2-3 but once it is totally warmed up shifts fine no problems. WTF.


----------



## car009 (Jun 27, 2009)

All is well with the 09a now. Diagnosis pointed to a bad tcm and after reading lots about the 09a 927 750 t tcm's and their high failure rate, it was almost confirmed to be the tcm. Just picked up a replacement today for $175 and installed the thing in about 30 mins. Transmission shifts like its brand new, no hint of jerk, no hesitation, no CEL of any sort anymore. After 30k miles with a jerky transmission than both dealer and independent shop told me needed to be replaced, the 09a is still running strong and with new solenoids, fluid and a new to the car tcm, it should be going strong for quite a while longer. 

My advice, if your are getting trouble codes related to the tranny or jerky shifting, check your tcm first. I wish I would have!!


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

bryangaskill1977 said:


> When it is cold the first drive of the day I let it warm up 5-10 mins and it jerks bad from. 1-2 then again. 2-3 but once it is totally warmed up shifts fine no problems. WTF.


 
I have a tiptronic that does something similar but never throws ANY codes.. None... When it's really cold it'll just stay in 1st gear even though VCDS says it's in 2nd, or 3rd.. The display shows 2nd or 3rd when in tip mode as well, but the trans is physically still in 1st.. If I run the rpm's up high enough it'll shift to 2nd, but it has to get near redline to do it.. Once it's up to temperature it functions absolutely perfect..


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

For delayed 1-2 shifts and no codes, try changing out your N92 solenoid. This is a common problem that lots of people have fixed, search the A/T forum. It doesn't throw a code since it is a mechanical problem with the solenoid not electrical. The TCM can only know about the electrical side: if the solenoid draws too much current (a short) or not enough (open), then it reports a problem. 

Some choose to get the full set of solenoids and do them all at once (about $350 from most places, I got mine from cobratransmission.com)


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool.. Thanks for the link.. It definitely seems like a mechanical problem like a sticking solenoid.. Do the solenoids in these have screens that can get clogged like on a typical RWD automatic? The car has 175k with completely unknown history.. I bought it not running.. 

edit: Now that I look at the solenoid chart again, the N92 is definitely what I'm going after, since if I wind 1st up high enough I can make it tip to 4th.. 2nd and 3rd won't apply if the solenoid mechanically sticks in the "on" position, and in 4th it's still on so all is well after that.. 



Charlie_M said:


> For delayed 1-2 shifts and no codes, try changing out your N92 solenoid. This is a common problem that lots of people have fixed, search the A/T forum. It doesn't throw a code since it is a mechanical problem with the solenoid not electrical. The TCM can only know about the electrical side: if the solenoid draws too much current (a short) or not enough (open), then it reports a problem.
> 
> Some choose to get the full set of solenoids and do them all at once (about $350 from most places, I got mine from cobratransmission.com)


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

Back from the dead...I successfully repaired my first solenoid problem with an N91. When I got it fixed, they had to order another one, but I forget which.

Now my 2002 GTI will not shift in to 3rd until warm. I'm guessing this would be the N89?


----------



## rudey (May 25, 2011)

Done mines today tested for a while today and massive improvment,will.test properly in morning.
Thanks you all people for input, did my sharan today, could add couple of tips 
Take the fan off from housing to facilitate easier removal of black plate, and bottom radiator hose


----------



## rudey (May 25, 2011)

rudey said:


> Done mines today tested for a while today and massive improvment,will.test properly in morning.
> Thanks you all people for input, did my sharan today, could add couple of tips
> Take the fan off from housing to facilitate easier removal of black plate, and bottom radiator hose


same problem stuck in first again  
will have to change the n92 solenoid me thinks and try and get hold of vagcom software to check the oil level


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

tdijetta99 said:


> I have a tiptronic that does something similar but never throws ANY codes.. None... When it's really cold it'll just stay in 1st gear even though VCDS says it's in 2nd, or 3rd.. The display shows 2nd or 3rd when in tip mode as well, but the trans is physically still in 1st.. If I run the rpm's up high enough it'll shift to 2nd, but it has to get near redline to do it.. Once it's up to temperature it functions absolutely perfect..


this is my exact condition in my wifes '02 jetta VR6, with EEF code trans.

I was thinking of replacing N92, but I may just go for the full set. 

awesome write ups Fellas

Pat


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

received the set of 9 today, will be doing the install tomorrow

Pat


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

performed the install.... biggest concern i has was that all the solenoid connectors fell apart to dust when removing... 

dropped the fluid, it was black as night, but no metal contamination at all. replaced all 9 solenoids. refilled fluid. 

also removed lower control arms and replaced the bushings with audi TT bushings.

fired it right up and its immediately a different car. 

the true test was the next morning when it sat overnight and was ice cold. started it up and drove right out of the driveway. no shifting issues at all. finding this thread was a godsend.
less than $400 for everything and fixed what dealerships are charging people thousands to repair.

patrick


----------



## yamariell (May 8, 2009)

I have a 03' gti 1.8t with tip. And I'm almost throwing it through a mountain, i haven't been able to use it for about 3 months ago because it's always in 4th gear. I did a research and found a 09a manual that it said that if solenoid n282 was bad, the effects were that the car would only be in 4th gear and reverse only. Soooo, I found the 9 solenoids through Internet, they were mounted today, got everything ready so it could be started, the engine got started but..... Its still having the same problems :banghead: 

I really don't know what else could be.... Or could it be that the tcm might me damage?

Any suggestions, please help!!! I love my car, but it had made me spend a lot of money in it since I got it (I'm almost 3 years with it)

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

yamariell said:


> I have a 03' gti 1.8t with tip. And I'm almost throwing it through a mountain, i haven't been able to use it for about 3 months ago because it's always in 4th gear. I did a research and found a 09a manual that it said that if solenoid n282 was bad, the effects were that the car would only be in 4th gear and reverse only. Soooo, I found the 9 solenoids through Internet, they were mounted today, got everything ready so it could be started, the engine got started but..... Its still having the same problems :banghead:
> 
> I really don't know what else could be.... Or could it be that the tcm might me damage?
> 
> Any suggestions, please help!!! I love my car, but it had made me spend a lot of money in it since I got it (I'm almost 3 years with it)


Limp mode in an 09A tiptronic means that there is an electrical problem with the TCM signalling the solenoids. Either there is too much current (a short circuit), too little current (an open circuit), or a communication problem between the TCM and ECU.

On the practical side, a short or open can be in several places: external wire harness between the TCM and transmission, internal harness inside the transmission between the connector and the solenoids, or in any one or more solenoids themselves (not just N282). TCM water damage is also common in some cars.

I would suggest 1) scan with a VAGCom if possible and post all of the TCM codes, and 2) disconnect the connector at the TCM, and check the resistance of each solenoid. The connector pin-out and good resistance values are posted earlier in this thread. Based on what you find, do the same resistance check at the transmission itself. This way you can determine if the problem is in the wiring or in the transmission. Of course if your TCM is damaged / corroded, no need to do the resistance checks!


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

hi, 
i have been having cold shift / jerks and changed all the 9 solenoids. It has been a couple of months already. Everything is fine so far.

Will the problems surface again in the future ?? what is the life of these solenoids? I have not done a rebuild on the gearbox yet as the ATF is still very clean.

tia


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

what's your mileage before you replaced all the solenoids?



kml said:


> hi,
> i have been having cold shift / jerks and changed all the 9 solenoids. It has been a couple of months already. Everything is fine so far.
> 
> Will the problems surface again in the future ?? what is the life of these solenoids? I have not done a rebuild on the gearbox yet as the ATF is still very clean.
> ...


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

the change was done at around the 90k km mark.
the car is mostly driven in the city .


----------



## Woodlander (Feb 16, 2012)

Where is the best place to purchase solenoids? Does it have to be dealer?


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

www.cobratransmission.com


----------



## Slick Tricks (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has stayed with this thread. I am about to embark on this myself. 

as someone who can replace brakes, ball joints, a few engine components (t-stat) and a whole axle, is this something I could do myself? I am also looking to avoid major costs at the dealer. 

Is it really as simple as unscrewing the old one and popping in a new one? or am I missing something huge here. 

Problems: Cold Shift, Jerky disengage, no codes (yet)


----------



## ayejay32 (Mar 5, 2012)

soemthing to look into. thanks


----------



## Knobby44 (Feb 1, 2011)

After reading all these different tiptronic posts, I finally ordered the solenoid set and went ahead and replaced them. Thanks to these posts, everything went pretty straight forward. It just gets a little messy trying to keep track of everything with all the wiring when replacing all of the solenoids. 

My original problem was the hard shifts from 2-3 and 3-4, this progressively got worse over the past few months. I have only had the car running about 8-9 months. Original owner let the timing belt go too long and I got that fixed the beginning of last summer. 

Well, after getting everything back together late last night, I took it for a spin, and what an amazing difference! Everything seemed to shift great and smooth all the way through gears 1-5. 

Parked it back in the shop last night and had to button up a few loose ends. After that this morning, I went to drive the car, and backed it out and had no problem. 

When I went to take off, put it in Drive, and the car wouldn't go anywhere. No forward gears at all. I revved it up higher, and it seemed to try and move a little, like there was low pressure. 

There is also a little rattle (between 1200 and 1800 RPM), which sounds like it is coming from under the valve cover near the timing belt end of the head. Not related though, I'm sure. 

Does anyone have any ideas why this would happen and not have any forward gears after working great last night and functioning great? 

I am going to check the resistance on the new solenoids through the harness later this week when I have time. 

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Yalerider (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone have the pin designations for the round connector going into the side of the transmission? Replaced solenoids but still having issues so want to check the wiring harness.


----------



## Yalerider (Sep 27, 2006)

Never mind found it. 

http://www.drivehq.com/web/jfenley/Transmission_Pin-out_JF506E.pdf


----------



## grubyuppie (Jan 9, 2012)

Knobby44 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas why this would happen and not have any forward gears after working great last night and functioning great?


Did you ever get your car running after your solenoid change?


----------



## winst (Jul 19, 2012)

*09A Tiptronic*

Hello! Excuse for errors in English. I from Russia. At me is 2004 jetta 1.8T with 5 speeds tiptronic from Mexico. Please help to solve my problem! At me the reverse gear-R does not join. When I disconnect the main connector from a transmission, it is necessary to pass a little on D (4 speed), then it is possible will include R. I think that malfunction in the hydroblock!? Test VAG COM of errors is not present, shows that back (R) is included. But the car costs, as though is included N. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## winst (Jul 19, 2012)

*09A Tiptronic*

Excuse, has forgotten to tell that forward all the speed long are switched well.


----------



## tjjoiner (Jul 25, 2012)

Knobby44 said:


> When I went to take off, put it in Drive, and the car wouldn't go anywhere. No forward gears at all. I revved it up higher, and it seemed to try and move a little, like there was low pressure.


Well, I was feeling confident about replacing my 09A's solenoids until I read this. As for that rattle, I hope you didn't find any extra screws!


----------



## Jetta0282 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been having some fairly severe issues with my transmission and I found this thread hoping it would help. So I want to thank coolvdub for such an informative find and post. 

It started quiet a while ago,when the car would have issues shifting into second and third unless the rpms climbed fairly high (5k or so). Lately it has stabalized and will only shift from 2nd into third and then directly into 4th as long as I come close to redline (6k rpm). If I drop below 20mph it downshifts and then I have to redline it again to get it to shift. 

This at first was only for a few minutes and then nothing. Now the shifting (or lack of) happens for quiet a while, even after the car has been warmed up. It is a 09A transmission, confirmed by a local shop, but they have told me that the valve body needs to be replaced. Those are a tad bit expensive, so I came here looking for an alternative. 

Using the sheets that coolvdub put up, I thought that it might be a solenoid issue. Here is what I just got for measurements: 

N88-->22.9 N93-->8.4 
N89-->22.8 N281-->22.8 
N90-->22.9 N282-->22.8 
N91-->18.8 N283-->8.4 
N92-->22.8 

The only ones that seem to be out of tolerance are N93 and N283, though not by much. The others are fairly close to the limits so they could just be failing also. I am debating taking it to a local VW dealer and seeing if they have anything to say other than replacing the valve body like the local shop. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Jetta0282 said:


> I have been having some fairly severe issues with my transmission and I found this thread hoping it would help. So I want to thank coolvdub for such an informative find and post.
> 
> It started quiet a while ago,when the car would have issues shifting into second and third unless the rpms climbed fairly high (5k or so). Lately it has stabalized and will only shift from 2nd into third and then directly into 4th as long as I come close to redline (6k rpm). If I drop below 20mph it downshifts and then I have to redline it again to get it to shift.
> 
> ...


 Solenoids don't typically fail by coil resistance 'drifting out of tolerance'. Usually it is either a sticking solenoid (which cannot be directly caught by the TCM), or a cabling problem like an open circuit (cut wire) or short circuit (grounded wire). 

There are lots of threads here describing your problem; some are fixed by solenoids, and some have been driven so long that the friction material is burned or destroyed in one or more clutches. 

Dealer, more than likely, will want to change the whole transmission rather than the valve body.


----------



## vwcorvette (Jun 23, 2002)

*300 miles and still going*

Lurked for a time reading and researching about the tiptronic and all its problems. Mine was holding onto 2nd gear requiring revs up to 6000 for it to shift suddenly to 4th. Replaced all 9 solenoids and swapped the fluid. One tankful of gas later it's still going strong, shifting well, and making me happy. Just wanted to thank all who went before making mistakes and solving problems so that the rest of us could benefit. 

Fingers crossed for the end of my problems. Maybe I will keep the car after all!


----------



## wiseguy55 (Oct 29, 2012)

*please help*

Literally just finished reading this complete thread! Thanks coolvdub for posting it. I'm 99.999% sure I have the faulty N92 solenoid, car will not shift out of first when cold until the tranny warms up (5-8 mins). So I'm definitely changing the solenoid out.

Here is my other issue, my RPM's are high and I really think that the tranny is not switching into 5th gear and that I'm running on the freeway in 4th gear. Check out this thread I started here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nny-wont-shift-from-first-to-second-when-cold

what do you guys think? Hope someone can point me to the right solenoid to also fix this problem. I know I could just maby swap all the solenoids out, but I'm trying to save some money. If someone can tell me exactly which solenoid controls 5th gear, then maybe that's the culprit of my high RPM's?

From this post that coolvdub posted, it appears that soleniods N88 &N92 are the ones used to acheieve 5th gear, so maybe also changing N88 would fix my problem?

Thanks in advace to anyone how replies.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Just change them all. Your not saving if you have to do it twice or 3 times.


----------



## wiseguy55 (Oct 29, 2012)

CoolAirVw said:


> Just change them all. Your not saving if you have to do it twice or 3 times.


Really?...What your saying does make sense, and I really would'nt want to go back in the tranny after finding out that I still have high RPM's...decisions, decisions.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

wiseguy55 said:


> Really?...What your saying does make sense, and I really would'nt want to go back in the tranny after finding out that I still have high RPM's...decisions, decisions.


Replace the valve body or have all the solenoids replaced. Saving money with an Automatic VW over 10 years old is definitely not an option! :laugh:


----------



## wiseguy55 (Oct 29, 2012)

dubluv2003 said:


> Replace the valve body or have all the solenoids replaced. Saving money with an Automatic VW over 10 years old is definitely not an option! :laugh:


Yeah, I think I will order the complete kit of solenoids. Thanks guys. Will post update once complete with the job.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

wiseguy55 said:


> Yeah, I think I will order the complete kit of solenoids. Thanks guys. Will post update once complete with the job.


:thumbup: Hope you get it worked out. These tranny's can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## wiseguy55 (Oct 29, 2012)

Got the solenoid kit yesterday, will do the install this weekend and report back.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

wiseguy55 said:


> Got the solenoid kit yesterday, will do the install this weekend and report back.


:thumbup::thumbup: And take pics! ic:


----------



## wiseguy55 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Update*

Ok guys, here is my update on my original thread. Swapped out all the solenoids, fixed my "cold shift" issue but still have the high RPM problem. Please read here.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-to-second-when-cold&p=79756585#post79756585

Do you guys think my tranny is operating in safe mode? Do you normally reset the TCM after a full solenoid set replacement? Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm hopefull I'll get to the bottom of this issue soon.


----------



## tjjoiner (Jul 25, 2012)

wiseguy55 said:


> Got the solenoid kit yesterday, will do the install this weekend and report back.


Got mine last Tuesday (Nov. 13th) but haven't found the time nor the right place to do the repair. Our driveway is sloped. :facepalm:


----------



## cmcfab (Jan 23, 2013)

Found 2 places for the Solenoid kits, Thanks to the forum members links. 
One is almost half the price! Not sure if I should trust the half price kit. 

What do you guys think?
http://www.800700tran.com/prod.itml/icOid/550

http://cobratransmission.com/index....fo&cPath=1_945_947_978_987&products_id=803021


----------



## tjjoiner (Jul 25, 2012)

cmcfab said:


> Found 2 places for the Solenoid kits, Thanks to the forum members links.
> One is almost half the price! Not sure if I should trust the half price kit.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> ...


They're for different transmissions. The first link is for the 01M and the latter is for the 09A.


----------



## cmcfab (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay Thanks Tj.

Its a 2003 1.8 Jetta Turbo with Auto Trans. How would I determine which trans it is?


----------



## Richptl (Aug 9, 2011)

*Not shifting right*

Nice test procedure but I couldn't find an obvious "smoking gun" with my car.
N88 > 18 ohm
N89 > 18 ohm
N90 > 17 ohm
N91 > 14 ohm
N92 > 17 ohm
N93 > 3.6 ohm
N281 > 17 ohm
N282 > 17 ohm
N283 > 3.6 ohm
G68 > 590 ohm
G182 > 600 ohm
G93 > 3.7 K in garage, said 17 C
G265 > 590 ohm

I've been getting the "temp not plausible" warning for a while but darned if I can ever catch something crazy using VCDS. I replaced both the coolant sensor and thermostat on the car a year ago.

Wondering if I could pick some brains on other questions:
* On another thread somewhere it suggested using the Bentley fill method but then add about another 8 oz past the fill point. supposedly the transmission "shifts better". Should I use VCDS again and fill "by the book?"
* In the same vein I have a wagon and the rear springs are long and stiff, the car tilts forward noticeably. should I level up the door frame when checking the fluid level with VCDS?
* I have a 4L jug of Titan 3353 ATF and that meets the G052 990 A2 spec, and I heard somewhere that this German made fluid is actually identical to the $28 per liter stuff sold by VW. Anyone heard that?

My car has 180,000 miles on it and while no solenoids read out of spec, one could be sticking. Also I wonder if the valve body would be good to replace now if I do the solenoids, and the wire harness with temp sensor while I am at it.

Thanks.


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

fyi for those looking for solenoid sets, when searching for mine, i found the best price here:

http://www.electricaladvantage.net/jf506emastersolenoidkit.aspx

if you find these guys on ebay, they have free shipping there.


----------



## access (Apr 1, 2013)

*Info Please i have the same problem, Thank´s*

Thank you all for the wonderful information about this issue.
I have 2003 seat alhambra 1.8T with 5 speed tiptronic. I am getting error code P1778 which means Shift Solenoid 7 - Open Circuit or Short to Ground
or B+ (N94), my question is where is N94?
Thank you in advance for any information about this.


----------



## ssdvc (Feb 10, 2010)

bmp20bunny said:


> fyi for those looking for solenoid sets, when searching for mine, i found the best price here:
> 
> http://www.electricaladvantage.net/jf506emastersolenoidkit.aspx
> 
> if you find these guys on ebay, they have free shipping there.


I heard that the guys on ebay don't sell OEM, just foreign stock. I am going to order from Cobra Transmission. They get the Jaeco OEM stuff.


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

It's a possibility... This box is marked "made in Japan", but jatco is a Japanese company? Here is a pic of a couple from the set I got. 


















I don't work for them or anything, lol. Just passing along info.


----------



## carfreak01 (Jun 13, 2009)

bmp20bunny said:


> It's a possibility... This box is marked "made in Japan", but jatco is a Japanese company? Here is a pic of a couple from the set I got.
> I don't work for them or anything, lol. Just passing along info.


Original ones are Mitsubishi, I think I saw the logo of Mitsubishi in one of your pictures


----------



## carfreak01 (Jun 13, 2009)

access said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful information about this issue.
> I have 2003 seat alhambra 1.8T with 5 speed tiptronic. I am getting error code P1778 which means Shift Solenoid 7 - Open Circuit or Short to Ground
> or B+ (N94), my question is where is N94?
> Thank you in advance for any information about this.


N94? I think there's no N94 for the 09A transmission. What type of transmission does your car has?


----------



## Apphoard (May 17, 2013)

*09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function*

I have a 2003 Jetta with a 09a trans I just bought the other day and found out yesterday that it does not shift into reverse when cold. So from what I have read this is most likely the N90 solenoid correct? Should I just replace the n90 and n92, the n92 just incase it fails? Or should I just do all nine? The car has 138000 miles on it and is in really good shape. I really appreciate the help guys! Actually this is my baby's mamas car she just bought it and they didn't tell her about the problem. I found all nine here posted earlier in this thread. 

http://www.electricaladvantage.net/jf506emastersolenoidkit.aspx


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Apphoard said:


> I have a 2003 Jetta with a 09a trans I just bought the other day and found out yesterday that it does not shift into reverse when cold. So from what I have read this is most likely the N90 solenoid correct? Should I just replace the n90 and n92, the n92 just incase it fails? Or should I just do all nine? The car has 138000 miles on it and is in really good shape. I really appreciate the help guys! Actually this is my baby's mamas car she just bought it and they didn't tell her about the problem. I found all nine here posted earlier in this thread.


all of them


----------



## Apphoard (May 17, 2013)

*09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function*

Still haven't ordered the solenoids yet but I am ready to. We have checked the car daily since. It only twice wouldn't go into reverse cold out of like 6 different days, which were the 1st two days we had it. Trying it once a day. I think it has been hotter here though, around 75f. Can I increase the pressure on this trans? Do you all think that would help or just hurt it? Today if the weather permits I am going to jack it up and get it level and drain and check the fluid. If its a quart low or black do you all think a fluid change could help it? Since it doesn't seem to do it every time when cold.


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function*

Nothing will help failing solenoids except new solenoids.. 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I first noticed an issue with my Tip gradually until it started happening everytime. I get shift shock once i throw it into drive and when shifting from 1,2,3 etc in both modes, car is throwing a p0778 fault which is Pressure Control Solenoid 'B' Electrical, does anyone know which solenoid this is? Ive been reading through treads but unable to pinpoint which 1 this is...any help appreciated


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

04'GTI said:


> Hey guys,
> I first noticed an issue with my Tip gradually until it started happening everytime. I get shift shock once i throw it into drive and when shifting from 1,2,3 etc in both modes, car is throwing a p0778 fault which is Pressure Control Solenoid 'B' Electrical, does anyone know which solenoid this is? Ive been reading through treads but unable to pinpoint which 1 this is...any help appreciated


since they have so many sticking issues I would suggest if your gonna buy one then buy them all. 

Also if you were scanning with vagcom and not a generic code checker you would get a vag code and definition which you would find. 

ATSG offers a chart that converts P codes to vag nomenclature, but the chart woefully omits the 09A trans. Could be the same as 01m though. a 01m solenoid "b" is the N89. 

You should probably scan with vag-com to make sure your not working on the wrong solenoid.


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

CoolAirVw said:


> since they have so many sticking issues I would suggest if your gonna buy one then buy them all.
> 
> Also if you were scanning with vagcom and not a generic code checker you would get a vag code and definition which you would find.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply,
I was able to scan the car with a snap-on scanner, it came back with 00349 solenoid 10 n283 Open/short circuit to positive....I was also able to ohm out each individual solenoid from the tcm
n91 - 15.5
n90 - 15.6
n281 - 15.6
n88 - 16.6
n89 - 16.0
n92 - 17.1
n282 - 15.8
n93 - 1.8
n283 - 1.9
-All are within spec, open circuit i would have seen at least OL on the meter at n283, could i possibly have a tcm issue? Figures it is right where water goes but didnt see any crazy corrosion and pins are straight


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Does the code reoccur consistantly everytime, or does it take some driving to get it to reoccur? 

Solenoid can "go open" or short internally intermittantly and ohm test just fine. Also wiring issues can make intermittant codes as well. 

Read 01m part 5 solenoids. it applies to 01m but all the "logic" is the same. 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=334614


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

04'GTI said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I was able to scan the car with a snap-on scanner, it came back with 00349 solenoid 10 n283 Open/short circuit to positive....I was also able to ohm out each individual solenoid from the tcm
> n91 - 15.5
> n90 - 15.6
> ...


Just an update for anyone else that has similar problems as me, i bought a used tcm off ebay, car now shifts great, seems tcm wasn't send voltage or w/e to solenoid n283, going to open it up later to see if there is water damage inside...:thumbup:


----------



## carfreak01 (Jun 13, 2009)

04'GTI said:


> Just an update for anyone else that has similar problems as me, i bought a used tcm off ebay, car now shifts great, seems tcm wasn't send voltage or w/e to solenoid n283, going to open it up later to see if there is water damage inside...:thumbup:


Was wondering if this could have been fixed with a TCM reflash....did you try it?


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

carfreak01 said:


> Was wondering if this could have been fixed with a TCM reflash....did you try it?


Unfortunately i didn't, but at this point I am just happy its fixed


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*2005 Wagon with 09a problems*

My wagon is getting the 00652 code in vag-com and not shifting from 1-2. I tested the ohm values and all of them are within range. Very consistent at 17ohms and 3 ohms respectively.

If I shift to neutral and shut off the ignition then switch it back on, everything works fine until I drop back into 1st, then it won't go back to 2nd again without the Microsoft Restart. There is no sign of condensation or water around the TCM.

Question is this, should I do the valves or the TCM first? TCM would be easier, but I have no desire to have a spare TCM if that's not the issue.

The car has 237,000 miles on it, so I'm leaning towards the Valves. I've already drained and refilled the trans fluid, which I figured if I was going to do the valves, I'd want to do a 2nd time anyway, so no big deal there.


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

It's likely going to be one of the solenoids physically sticking, that's why you get good ohm readings.. I just changed the rest of the solenoids in my GLX after it started acting weird going from 3-4.. initially it would only shift out of first when fully warmed up so I changed the single solenoid... a few thousand miles later I end up doing the rest lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

That was my thought. So, this Sunday, it's time to replace all 9 and do the 2nd fluid change. Hopefully nothing is burnt out or worn, but with 230k, I think I'm just prolonging the inevitable. Found a smoking deal on the 9, so I'm looking at $350 for two fluid changes and the solenoids, so even if it only lasts a year or two, that's good.


----------



## bryhan67 (May 21, 2013)

coolvdub said:


> I was asked to provide some information to a fellow memeber on the location and function of the Solenoids in the 09A trans. So here are scans of the information I have. I know they are big but that way you can save them to your computer and print them out for future use if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a question. I am tying to pinn out the harness and solenoids and this sheet is confusing. on the ledgar it says 64 Vacant but should be for N283. Below it instructs for resistance it says test 65 + 1 for N283. Is this a mistake? 

Then I saw this diagram and it looks wrong also. Super confused
http://www.drivehq.com/web/jfenley/Transmission_Pin-out_JF506E.pdf

Figure 9 looks correct 65 is 16 on t20b for the N283 which i confirmed. But on on figure 9 it says to test 18 &17 for N283. 

I have 2002 Jetts 1.8T 09A Tiptronic throwing codes of 

00349 - Solenoid Valve 10 (N283) 29-00 - Short to Ground.

I ohmed it and it is reading 1.1 to 1.3 so far from TCM plug to T20b wire on pin 65 is good. I have a pig tale from the junkyard and want to tes direct to trans t20b. Anybody understand the two the problems with the pictures and on this page and one on Figure 8?


----------



## habbyguy (Feb 26, 2013)

I remember checking all my solenoids using the chart that shows N283 wired between ground (pin 1) and pin 65 (using the same chart you show). I can't understand the other references, unless it's on the transmission connector - the .pdf document covers a lot of vehicles other than a VW 09a, so be very careful about using it And as low as the solenoid coil resistance is on N283, you'll want to be very sure that you're not reading a little high due to a low multimeter battery (short the leads and make sure it really reads zero ohms).


----------



## bryhan67 (May 21, 2013)

Yea for sure new batteries in the tester mad a big dif.. Same problem still. Took out the Bat cleaned all grounds really good. One thing i noticed that is strange you can get 3-4 sets of different readings Ohming the harness. example 65-1 
2.4ohms first thing in the morning no battery connected
0.0 ohm bat connected with door open
1.5 ohm after interior light goes off
0.0 ohm if i open the door or turn key on.
0.0 ohm after I close the door and dome light off still 0.0 ohm
1.7 ohm if i disconnect the bat the reading

Any thoughts???


----------



## habbyguy (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm at a loss how the readings would change at all, unless you're doing it different that I"m assuming you are. The readings should be done on the TCU connector, which should be the source of the only wires going to the transmission - so opening doors, turning on keys or sacrificing a goat should have no effect on the readings you get. Basically, you're reading a "cold circuit" with no power applied to anything remotely near the circuits you're testing.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

Eric Dow said:


> That was my thought. So, this Sunday, it's time to replace all 9 and do the 2nd fluid change. Hopefully nothing is burnt out or worn, but with 230k, I think I'm just prolonging the inevitable. Found a smoking deal on the 9, so I'm looking at $350 for two fluid changes and the solenoids, so even if it only lasts a year or two, that's good.



All set! Going in from the front was WAY easier.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...524645403839.157711.1503245764&type=1&theater

Took me about 40 min to disassemble the front end and get the radiator out of the way, but cleaning up the area and insuring zero contamination was WAY easier. Replaced all 9 in 10 min once I was in there. 100% success, no more shift issues at all.


----------



## Slick Tricks (Mar 9, 2012)

Eric Dow said:


> All set! Going in from the front was WAY easier.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...524645403839.157711.1503245764&type=1&theater
> 
> Took me about 40 min to disassemble the front end and get the radiator out of the way, but cleaning up the area and insuring zero contamination was WAY easier. Replaced all 9 in 10 min once I was in there. 100% success, no more shift issues at all.


Can you repost those pictures via Imgur links? Can't see your facebook photos because we're not friends.


----------



## 9runinMK3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Where can I buy the whole set of solenoids for mu transmission


----------



## EMOziko (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello guys!

can you help me?

I have a problem with my VW transmission, reverse not working. It starts working after several kilometres of drive. Can you tell me which of the solenoids may be damaged?

Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## khallstein (Apr 22, 2010)

*All (9)-09A Solenoids Replaced*

Hello,

This is my first post. I wanted to share my appreciation for all the helpful threads there were on this issue. I was going to go right to replacing a transmission. The day before i was going to get is diaged, i found all these threads on the solenoids. My 2006 VW GOLF 1.9 PD TDI BEW has issues shifting from third to fourth. With extreme downshifts into third at 4th gear RPM's. Well after all the research i went ahead and ordered the solenoids from Cobratransmisson. Later installed them with new ATF fluid.I removed the whole front bumper/radiator support and radiator. I found this the easiest way to access the panel and remove/install solenoids. The car had 209,916 when I did this service my self. SO far have put 200 miles on it and no issues. car feels practically brand new. I will give a update on the car as i rack up the miles. Figured i would share my success stories with others. thanks.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

EMOziko said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> can you help me?
> 
> ...


N90. 

But you should change them all.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

going to be using this info


----------



## boimsfy (Dec 11, 2013)

Knobby44 said:


> After reading all these different tiptronic posts, I finally ordered the solenoid set and went ahead and replaced them. Thanks to these posts, everything went pretty straight forward. It just gets a little messy trying to keep track of everything with all the wiring when replacing all of the solenoids.
> 
> My original problem was the hard shifts from 2-3 and 3-4, this progressively got worse over the past few months. I have only had the car running about 8-9 months. Original owner let the timing belt go too long and I got that fixed the beginning of last summer.
> 
> ...


have you solved your problem of no forward gears? I have same problem of no forward gears in the morning.


----------



## Gti_973 (Aug 20, 2013)

does anybody know where to nuy the n91 solenoid? I dont where to buy them Autozone, Advanced, Dealership?


----------



## MIGUELDIAZ1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

*1.8 turbo 03 gti*

Can some some one help me i replace my silenoids as u told me on another question and now my trans is shifting great but i didnt see when i took off valve body in what position does the sliding pin spose to be in be cause no i dont have reverse ithink i put sliding pin on wrong position can u help??????????????????????????????


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you know you didn't need to remove the VB to replace the solenoids? I would assume your saying that you didn't get the manual valve in correctly? If you have drive and neutral then this isn't the case. 

One of the solenoids can cause no reverse. I wonder if you messed it up somehow??


----------



## MIGUELDIAZ1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

*1.8 turbo gti 03 auto trans bv siledoids*

i dont have neutral only drive and and yesturday i took of again and kind put the manual valve in to onother positon and now its on 3rd just need to know exactly were to put the sliding valve correctly??????????


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

The manual valve needs to hook into the linkage and move as the shifter is moved. With the VB off have a helper move the shifter, while you watch inside the trans. You'll see the "lever" move and it will be obvious how it needs to hook into the manual valve. IIRC you then place the shifter in to the "2" position and then install the VB with the manual valve sticking out of the left side 3mm. Then after you put two VB bolts in to hold the VB then have your helper move the shifter again and you should be able to see that 3mm part of the VB move. If it doesn't move as your helper moves the shifter then you dont have the linkage hooked into the manual valve and you need to do it again. 

FYi.. I said left. This means left side of car judged from sitting in the drivers seat.


----------



## MIGUELDIAZ1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

*03 vw gti 1.8 t auto trans*

can u help me out my golf gti 03 is leaking oil out of the breather in the oil pans on top alot of oil wat can it be??


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

It sounds like you might have overfilled the transmission. How much fluid did you put back into it? There is a very precise proceedure to follow to refill the trans. 

1) Fill to base (4 L I think, but look it up)
2) Warm up the trans till Vag-Com shows the temp is up to operational level
3) Open the fill port. If it leaks out, it's over full and let it leak till it stops. If it doesn't, add more till it does dribble out.

Again, sorry, but I'm at work and don't have the quantity handy here, but if you run it over full, you can damage things just as much as if you run it low.

Eric


----------



## Doublej68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm new to this but when you say to check the ohms what are steps. How do you set that up? I have a multimeter.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Have a question regarding checking the fluid level. Everyone says to let the trans warm up to 40C and then check the level by opening the valve at the bottom. What no one mentions is whether or not you are supposed to leave the car running or turn it off when you check the fluid. Is it ok to leave the car running while the fill port is open?

Thanks.


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

Running. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Mr Texas (Nov 16, 2014)

*GTI wont start!*

Hey guys
I have an 03 GTI with the 1.8 l and 09A Tiptronic. I am running into a bit of an emergency. I just replaced all of the solenoids and the car seemed to be doing great. Drove it about 100 miles with no problems and then went to start it this morning and it would even click or turnover. It looks like the transmission goes into emergency mode as soon as I try to start it. Its throwing p0753, 746 and 743. Everything seems to have plenty of juice from the battery. I am at a loss, any ideas?


----------



## Mr Texas (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update after checking the TCM. Everything looked good except no resistance was shown for the N283 and N93 solenoids (the 66 and 65 sockets). Any ideas why those two would suddenly short out and why that would keep the car from turning on?


----------



## gsferraro (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,
I dont believe that those solenoids would keep the car from starting, Im assuming that you tried to clear the codes and the codes for those solenoids keep coming back, N93 pressure control sol., n283, 2-4 brake duty solenoid. What you may want to do as a test is clear the codes while the car is running, if you dont have enough volts going down to the trans, it may throw a code, especially on start up, thats why i would recommend running the car, confirm alternator is charging(also make sure its not over charging) see if the codes clear. Gary


----------



## Mr Texas (Nov 16, 2014)

I cant even get the car to start. Everything powers up but as soon as turn the key the trans goes to emergency mode (instead of just showing park selected, it shows everything selected and if i slide it over to tiptronic mode it shows it being in 4th) and I think that is keeping the computer from allowing the car to start. It is like if you turn the car off without putting it in park and try to turn it back on again, no click no nothing. 

I tried adding some more fluid, thinking that my new gasket might have been leaking but that didnt change anything. I just drained the fluid and the exact amount I put in originally + the 1.5 quarts I just added came out so the gasket wasnt leaking at all.

The really weird thing is that the solenoid ohms having been changing pretty much every time i check them. 

The fist time:

1-48: 14
1-49: 14
1-50: 14
1-51: 14
1-65: ~0
1-66: ~0

2nd time:

1-48: 28
1-49: 28
1-50: 28
1-51: 28
1-65: 11
1-66: 11

3rd time:

1-48: 24
1-49: 24
1-50: 24
1-51: 24
1-65: 5
1-66: 5

Last time (after jacking the car up and draining the fluid)

1-48: 17
1-49: 17
1-50: 17
1-51: 17
1-65: 3
1-66: 3

The last one is perfect and exactly where they were after I replaced the the solenoids a week ago.

Thoughts?


----------



## gsferraro (Sep 22, 2014)

If the car wont start,do you have a scanner to see what codes are present or to look at live data. Have you put a volt meter across the battery and turn the key to see if the volts are dropping down with a load on it? If you have the scanner check on live data that it is showing park or neutral.


----------



## Mr Texas (Nov 16, 2014)

I really dont think its the battery since the lights and radio come on and dont dim when the key is turned. Unfortunately I just have a basic ODB II scanner so I can just see detailed real time data. The p0753 746 and 743 codes come up imediately and they come right back after I clear them. When the key is first put in and turned to power up everything the transmission shows it being in park but as soon as I move the key to start the engine it goes into emergency mode. It also goes into emergency mode if instead of trying to start the engine I just try to shift it into reverse or neutral.

Originally I thought that maybe one of the main harness connections in the tranny had come loose since I did fiddle with them when I changed out the solenoids but if that was the case wouldnt the ohms come back as infinite on most or all of the solenoids?

Thanks for these quick replies by the way.


----------



## Mr Texas (Nov 16, 2014)

gsferraro said:


> If the car wont start,do you have a scanner to see what codes are present or to look at live data. Have you put a volt meter across the battery and turn the key to see if the volts are dropping down with a load on it? If you have the scanner check on live data that it is showing park or neutral.


Nevermind, fixed it.

I never tightened the ground wire underneath the trans all the way back up. Thats why the ohm numbers kept changing. God I am a jack ass.


----------



## gsferraro (Sep 22, 2014)

I would think either the starter or neutral switch or battery would keep the car from starting. Yes they would come back as infinite. Have you checked all your connections? When you chaged the solenoids you tightened the ground wires on the valvebody? Gary


----------



## omalley576 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Update the photos?*

I saw this post sometime in the winter of 2014 and garaged my 2005 (early) Jetta Wagon hoping to swap all the solenoids at a later date. I am just returning and now all of the photos from post # 1 are gone. Is there anyway they can be reuploaded?

By the way, I'm right in the middle of the swap right now. I got all 9 solenoids for around $270 with tax and shipping from Cobra Transmission. I've already swapped the two easy ones (N282 and N283, the two in the lower right), and my wonderful Mother in Law just made us lunch! 

I removed the front bumper and dropped the hard power steering lines below the tranny. This method is SUPER easy. The most difficult thing so far has been removing the valve body pan without warping it. It was glued on there pretty well. I'm following the directions in another post as far as the exact order to replace the solenoids. See post #51 from here: http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...To-Change-Solenoids-Large-Photo-Of-Valve-Body

-Jon, CBUS, OH
2005.0 Jetta Wagon TDI


----------



## cujo627 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re-Hashing an old thread*

Guys I've read all the way through this post and cannot find what I am looking for. For starters, post data is great, thanks guys for the input all laid out in this thread.

Now onto to what I''m scratching my head about. 

Car : 03 Jetta VR6
09A EEF code trans
170k miles

Problem: Car will not shift out of 1st gear. I have first and reverse, but when the rpms raise the trans uncouples first but doesn't engage 2nd or 3rd. 

Codes: po732 2nd gear incorrect ratio (standard scan tool, don't have vagcom)
po733 3rd gear incorrect ratio


When I drained the fluid it was pitch black and had the consistency of water. Nothing on the drain plug other than minute traces of friction material. Nothing in the strainer I ran the fluid through as it drained.

I tested the solenoids and found n282 to be out of spec at 3.6 ohms. the other solenoids I could reach (at the valve body itself) read 16.6 ohms. According the original post if n282 fails the car will remain in 4th gear. Is this correct? Or will n282 failure cause the trans to lose 2nd through 5th? Should I be looking at a different solenoid? 

Also, is only having 1st gear the "limp mode"?

Thanks guys.


----------



## matchev (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi all, first, thanks for this thread, which is full of good informations.

I own a VW Golf IV, 2.3L VR5, I'm from Switzerland.

I bought this car last year, with 94'000km, and since I have it, the gearbox don't work properly.

I did do a compete revision, by an automatic gearbox professionnal mechanician (solenoids, brake band was changed, new ATF), and now, 1 problem still happens.

Gears 3 to 4 and 4 to 5 makes a big flare, the RPM raises, then the next gear comes in, sometimes hardly...

I discovered that, when driving, if I put the gearbox in tiptronic, 5th gear, and put some kicks on the gas pedal (but not kickdown), after 4-5 kicks, the gearbox works properly for 25-20 minutes, sometimes more...

Do someone have an idea of what is my problem ?

I have try to make a video, I hope problem is visible and uderstandable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4LTa3pqIY0

Sorry for my poor english


----------



## bobthablder (Jan 2, 2016)

boimsfy said:


> have you solved your problem of no forward gears? I have same problem of no forward gears in the morning.


I have this same problem... '02 jetta 1.8t o9a trans will only shift into reverse... does it with no problems and works but I have no drive gears unless rpms get to about 5k and even then it moves centimeters at a time... I changed the fluid, it was dark colored and looked bad... car has 79,000 miles... ideas...???? Bad solenoid/s....???


----------



## Apphoard (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry to bring this thread back to life. But I am doing the solenoid install and on N91 it has the black ground wire and some little bracket. I am not exactly sure how the bracket went or what it does. I was wondering if anyone had some pointers. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Apphoard (May 17, 2013)

Maybe somebody can help, I am getting fault code P0778 after the solenoid change. But what I did was not check the fluid while the car was running. So it didn't have that code for the first couple days of driving it. My oBD2 scanner says it's the line pressure solenoid "B". But solenoid "B" is not the line pressure solenoid, solenoid "B" according to the manual I have its a shift solenoid N89. What it's doing is shifting really hard now. Any input would be appreciated. I guess what I have to do is check the OHMS at the TCM connection in cabin on passenger side correct?


----------



## Apphoard (May 17, 2013)

*09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location &amp; Function*

So I figured out that the P0778 fault code wasn't the pressure control solenoid "B". It was actually #5 N283 2-4 Brake Solenoid. I was getting very hard shifts. 

I tested at the 68 pin female connector that connects into the transmission control module at the firewall on passenger side. I found that when I checked the Ohms by touching pin 65 and PIN number 1 the ground , that I had zero Ohms. All the other solenoids read what they should have according to the data at the beginning of this thread. 

I forgot to mention I was using the ELM327 OBD2 scanner, maybe if I had a VAG-COM It would have been easier. 

I think maybe with the ELM327 OBD2 that P0778 may be almost a generic fault code saying there is a problem with a solenoid. 

Thanks Coolvdub for making this thread, even though your not here you still helped me greatly!


----------



## 1000km/week (Oct 4, 2016)

tdijetta99 said:


> I have a tiptronic that does something similar but never throws ANY codes.. None... When it's really cold it'll just stay in 1st gear even though VCDS says it's in 2nd, or 3rd.. The display shows 2nd or 3rd when in tip mode as well, but the trans is physically still in 1st.. If I run the rpm's up high enough it'll shift to 2nd, but it has to get near redline to do it.. Once it's up to temperature it functions absolutely perfect..


Hey TDI Jetta 99, my 05 Jetta TDI is having the same symptoms... *No shift in 2nd when cold.* Got to wait for the temperature to reach operating temperature. I used a cheap OPDII code reader and it gave me code P0732 "Incorrect Ratio gear 2" it suggest that there is issues with faulty shift solenoid or faulty TCM (not very helpful). I just purchased the new OBD-Eleven scan tool for VW's that uses an app on an android and it gave me two totally different codes.. 00652 " Gear monitoring implausible, intermittent " and 00300 " Trans Temperature sensor, implausible signal, intermittent. These codes are specific to VW and I had to go to Ross Tech's library to decipher their meaning. There is nowhere on the internet I can find the exact cause/fix for this issue. Very frustrating, you got all these electronic computers talking to each other and talking to you but there are no real good info out there to explain to you what the codes really mean. Have you gotten your 09A transmission fixed?:banghead:


----------



## hotrod19273 (Oct 31, 2016)

*miker=i*



mikerosoft said:


> Back from the dead...I successfully repaired my first solenoid problem with an N91. When I got it fixed, they had to order another one, but I forget which.
> 
> Now my 2002 GTI will not shift in to 3rd until warm. I'm guessing this would be the N89?


i would like to be able to identify ech solinoid it dosnt seem to have any numers or letters on the ones i have taken out -any help would be much appriciated thanks hotrod


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

1000km/week said:


> Hey TDI Jetta 99, my 05 Jetta TDI is having the same symptoms... *No shift in 2nd when cold.* Got to wait for the temperature to reach operating temperature. I used a cheap OPDII code reader and it gave me code P0732 "Incorrect Ratio gear 2" it suggest that there is issues with faulty shift solenoid or faulty TCM (not very helpful). I just purchased the new OBD-Eleven scan tool for VW's that uses an app on an android and it gave me two totally different codes.. 00652 " Gear monitoring implausible, intermittent " and 00300 " Trans Temperature sensor, implausible signal, intermittent. These codes are specific to VW and I had to go to Ross Tech's library to decipher their meaning. There is nowhere on the internet I can find the exact cause/fix for this issue. Very frustrating, you got all these electronic computers talking to each other and talking to you but there are no real good info out there to explain to you what the codes really mean. Have you gotten your 09A transmission fixed?:banghead:


I have simular issue with my 09A won't shift in 3rd ONLY when cold, after when warms up shifts normal in every gear .I have exactly same Codes on my TCM as you..I spend lots of time researching on this problem and it seems that solenoids helped lots of people . I will play with vag- com and digg into it more before i pull trigger on buying Solonoids .


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a ****ting issue when it's cold. Doesn't go to 1st or 2nd. I had to wait a few minutes. LaSt wednesday, I started the work to replace the solenoids, all 9 of them and finished this morning. The job in itself isn't bad at all. Just takes a lot of time. I had to do a couple of things though while the front bumper is out, including the front metal frame. I had to replace my coolant ball and the radiator temperature switch due to overheating. I only lost around 1 quart of coolant. I changed my engine oil too.

I definitely recommend removing the battery and anything that is on the way including the bumper, metal frame. You need enough room to be able to do it right. Take it slow. I tested it this morning and all gear works. I'll find out in a day or too when it becomes very cold outside.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Tested it and it's now working. I noticed though that the atf leaks out of the vent cap. Fluid level is correct. Anyone?



radlynx said:


> I have a ****ting issue when it's cold. Doesn't go to 1st or 2nd. I had to wait a few minutes. LaSt wednesday, I started the work to replace the solenoids, all 9 of them and finished this morning. The job in itself isn't bad at all. Just takes a lot of time. I had to do a couple of things though while the front bumper is out, including the front metal frame. I had to replace my coolant ball and the radiator temperature switch due to overheating. I only lost around 1 quart of coolant. I changed my engine oil too.
> 
> I definitely recommend removing the battery and anything that is on the way including the bumper, metal frame. You need enough room to be able to do it right. Take it slow. I tested it this morning and all gear works. I'll find out in a day or too when it becomes very cold outside.


----------



## Vaguilart86 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Solenoide and ECU Transmission*

good day
I am annoying to ask if someone in the photo will have a solenoid which I occupy for 09A 
which is the N283 and approving if it can be sent to Mexico since I live in this country.

Thank you


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

radlynx said:


> Tested it and it's now working. I noticed though that the atf leaks out of the vent cap. Fluid level is correct. Anyone?


Where exactly does your ATF leaks? if its from filler plug then you over filled your transmission..


----------



## romanu13 (Mar 26, 2017)

*Vw bora 2001 tiptronic gearbox problem*

Hi y have a Bora 1.9 TDI 131 Hp , automatic gearbox in 5+1 spead ,and y have some problem.
when the gearbox shift from gear 2-3 it have 2 shifts and one is hard and depends of throttle position and the "secound" shift is normal but the first it feels very hard sometimes.
And the secound problem is when y stop the car the clurch have a havy reles . when y try to stop the car the clurch opposes resistance. 
Can someone help me with some advice? what to change or tot do.
And have the hard shift only in 2-3 and sometimes in 1-2 it feels diferent

P.S. on vag com doesn't apear any error


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

This is the error code I got










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perkins1801 (Dec 19, 2017)

I just purchased a 02 Jetta 1.8t the vehicle has no reverse I bought it because I have a donor car that I pulled the motor and trans out of and was going to do a full swap, these are the details I have about the new car. Transmission fluid was changed and after wards had no reverse. I have forward gears and seems to work fine minus having no reverse. Is it something you think you can fix with a tranny fluid and solinoid change? Or should I pull the motor and trans out of donor car to swap into new one?


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

perkins1801 said:


> I just purchased a 02 Jetta 1.8t the vehicle has no reverse I bought it because I have a donor car that I pulled the motor and trans out of and was going to do a full swap, these are the details I have about the new car. Transmission fluid was changed and after wards had no reverse. I have forward gears and seems to work fine minus having no reverse. Is it something you think you can fix with a tranny fluid and solinoid change? Or should I pull the motor and trans out of donor car to swap into new one?


I had the same exact issue google COBRA TRANSMISSIONS and buy their solenoid sets(the whole set) also change you’re fluid I used Febi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaykumar4242 (Jul 22, 2018)

*Skoda laura type 2 ... Pressure control solenoid valve B STUCK*

I want to know about pressure control solenoid valve B stuck


----------



## Iamdubbing (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi! I have a 2002 Jetta 2002 with a Tiptronic tranny. The transmission shift ok but I lost reverse. When I select reverse, seems like it's engaging. On a leveled surface, it will slightly move but if I press on the gas pedal it just rev and does not accelerate... Feels like the brake band is not fully engage. Could it be a solenoid problem?


----------



## Canuck R (Dec 28, 2018)

hey all,

im trying to troubleshoot the solenoids on my transmission and im getting something weird 

when i check the resistance at the plug boht N89 an N283 are out of limits. But when i check directly from them to pin 18 i get the proper numbers. 

Am I doing something dumb or just missing something?


----------



## Omarllh (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I have Passat 2003 1,8T 170HP
I just have open up Gearbox at service place because my car have kickdown problem from 5>4 gear
They have changed N91 solenoid, oil, 
All part what have to be changed.
But still have the problems
Can anybody help me out please?
Thanks.
Omar.


----------



## Omarllh (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I have Passat 2003 1,8T 170HP
I just have open up Gearbox at service place because my car have kickdown problem from 5>4 gear
They have changed N91 solenoid, oil, 
All part what have to be changed.
But still have the problems
Can anybody help me out please?
Thanks.
Omar.

Here you can see what I have changed

https://photos.app.goo.gl/f264fd2hyRo57e446


----------

